# Finally got Ripped Off



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Someone came from the water side of my home, came up under the porch and stole my Smoke 50 on a Smoke rod.

The amazing thing they took the Mirrodine off my Smoke 40 also. They left the Smoke 40, and a Quantum Cabo PTS on an expensive Fenwick rod.

As soon as I check my camera's I'll hopefully see who it was..!!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang hate to hear that Mr keith can't stand a thief


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

PLEASE POST THE PHOTOS!!!!!! Sorry you had a problem...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pretty ballsy in your neighborhood Keith. I hope you recognize him. I'll get buckets ready for some fresh chum.


----------



## mrplmbr (Mar 31, 2010)

If you dont know who they are I would print pics of them and post them at the tackle shops.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah...pics brother!!! Can't believe they left stuff behind! You or someone in the house might have spooked em by turning a light on or something...


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. Hopefully your cameras will allow you to close the book on this subject if you happen to recognize the thief. A lot of times thefts happen from someone who knows what you got. Then again thefts are also a random pick'n sometimes. 
I hope you catch the scum bag.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

It is strange that a thief stealing a rod and reel would leave one available behind. Doesn't make sense unless like Jason said, they got spooked


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Probably a neighborhood kid with no monetary value of money


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I do think it was a neighborhood kid. There is one down the street that fishes off other peoples docks at night.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Pretty ballsy in your neighborhood Keith. I hope you recognize him. I'll get buckets ready for some fresh chum.


I was thinking more like fire ants.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang Keith, I have a few reels to send you to help make up for your loss. Makes me grind my teeth to think about somebody just easing up and taking your stuff. Sorry but that's the state of the nation I'm afraid. At least they aren't rioting .... yet.


----------



## cone (Sep 15, 2011)

I hate to hear this, Keith. I had all my rods, reels and castnets stolen a few years ago. I hate theives! If someone asks I would probably give it to them but I have no sympathy for a theif. BTW I still have that crosswind kit to drop off. I'll try to get it to you this week.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Hope you catch them, sorry for your loss


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Take'em for a ride to the edge, see if they can swim back.
If they make it, call it even.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

We need to have public caneing's for thieves !


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

GROUPERKING said:


> We need to have public caneing's for thieves !


They cut your hands off in some countries for stealing. You only get two chances. Those countries don't have bad theft problems either. 
But in the u.s. , that's considered Inhuman.


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

Chapman5011 said:


> They cut your hands off in some countries for stealing. You only get two chances. Those countries don't have bad theft problems either.
> But in the u.s. , that's considered Inhuman.


Exactly why we have such a theft problem. They know they will get a slap on the wrist if they even get caught.
Had a thief take my gas cans and random stuff from under my carport. Cop lived next door and I called the department just to file a report and ask them to partol the neighborhood a bit more. He basically laughed at me :thumbdown:


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Man I panicked when I saw the title and that Ocean Master posted it. I thought he was talking about and my check not getting there. Whew!!!

Hate to hear that you got taken... Makes me sick. Exactly why I keep all of mine inside.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Very sorry to hear about any thievery. And do hope you got some good pics of 'em. I hate thieves!!!


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Chapman5011 said:


> It is strange that a thief stealing a rod and reel would leave one available behind. Doesn't make sense unless like Jason said, they got spooked


 If it's a kid, he possibly thought the owner might not notice just one missing as quickly as if several/all were missing.

Sorry for your loss, hopefully you catch him.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Ocean Master said:


> Someone came from the water side of my home, came up under the porch and stole my Smoke 50 on a Smoke rod.
> 
> The amazing thing they took the Mirrodine off my Smoke 40 also. They left the Smoke 40, and a Quantum Cabo PTS on an expensive Fenwick rod.
> 
> As soon as I check my camera's I'll hopefully see who it was..!!


Holy cow. As soon as you catch them, ask them what they know!!!
Seriously, kick you neighbors kid in the butt!!! Sounds like something that would happen on the ICC. Don't ask how I know


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The camera's are working fine but I cant find the remote to rewind..! I haven't used it months.

It's the Wirepath Security System if anyone works on these.


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

Hate to hear that! Hate a thief!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Ocean Master said:


> The camera's are working fine but I cant find the remote to rewind..! I haven't used it months.
> 
> It's the Wirepath Security System if anyone works on these.


Here is a link that tells you how to use your Iphone as remote, if you have an Iphone

http://www.wirepath.com/iPhone_Remote_Control-Wirepath_Surveillance.pdf


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear that keith. Nothing pisses me off more than a theif. Hopefully you can find out who it is.


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

You ever find out who took it, keith?


----------



## Maverick2 (Jun 25, 2012)

We have had multiple things stolen from right down the street of where you live. Cars have been broken into to seal costas and cash, and just a couple months ago our yeti got stolen from the back of the truck in the drive way during the day!! Luckily we got our stuff back from gbpd.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Thanks to Brandon's Computer Repair the Wirepath camera system's DVR is back online. We had a modem change that took our wireless devices offline with the security system's DVR so I couldn't use my phone to go back to that day.

Now I can and I will find out who it was as soon as I go thru that afternoon, night, and early morning. This will take a while going thru all the motion footage b/c even the flag flying on the dock causes the system to record.

Whoever it was will be seen..!!

I'll post who it was and I dearly hope it wasn't someone from the forum.


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

*Theif*

I just saw this Keith. Keep us posted.
With all your connections in the area, hopefully you can get them back and the party punished. Its a Damn Shame.


----------



## Bobc5269 (Feb 10, 2011)

*Thief*

Also just saw this Keith. Been there and it sucks; really makes me mad that I work so hard and long to purchase something and some prick just walks up and takes it. I'm sorry for your loss. I recently installed a Q-See 8 camera system and it has already paid for itself. The Deputies loved the video and stills. 
BTW, I'm still going to get my reel from you, don't pawn it yet <....... Thanks Keith, see you soon .... Bob


----------



## Tiretyme (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey Keith, any luck on identifying the perps?


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

It really stinks to have to worry about folks stealing your stuff...and all the time lost set up on the roof at night in a sniper hide...lol


----------



## Medic (Jan 25, 2013)

Sorry to hear... What bastards.


----------

